# ☆INSOMNIACS / LATE NIGHTERS UNITE☆



## Wishy_The_Star (Nov 26, 2014)

Do you have Insomnia? 

Or even just find yourself having trouble sleeping tonight?

Then this is the right place for you!!

If youre alone and bored and just simply cannot fall asleep, hop on over to this thread and hopefully people will entertain you!!

Chat, post pics/gifs, tell jokes or just leave a comment for the people who can't sleep!!

Obviously an insomniac like myself understands how frustrating it is to be awake at 1,2,3,4,5,6am!!!

Thanks to everyone who ever will post in this thread.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 26, 2014)

I usually have trouble sleeping in Summer because it's too hot, and there was a 98% chance I wasn't going anywhere the next day so I wasn't forced to sleep early. But now that I have school and it's cooler, I have no trouble falling asleep anymore. I'm actually supposed to be asleep right now and I have to wake up in 5 hours, but I don't really feel like sleeping.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Nov 26, 2014)

My boyfriend and I climbed into bed 3 hours ago, around 4:30am.

Wasnt tired then, not tired now ;(

Tomorrow(or later today) is going to be a rollercoaster.

P.S. i like your duck


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 26, 2014)

hi its near 5am here and I've been up all night cleaning


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Nov 26, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> hi its near 5am here and I've been up all night cleaning



Sounds absolutely exhausting!! Whats the occasion?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 26, 2014)

its Thanksgiving break and the place is a goddamn mess due to neglect this semester

and I'd like to have it at least mostly cleaned before I go visit family for winter break


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm an insomniac by choice. I choose to stay up.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Nov 26, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> its Thanksgiving break and the place is a goddamn mess due to neglect this semester
> 
> and I'd like to have it at least mostly cleaned before I go visit family for winter break



Well at least its sensible 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> I'm an insomniac by choice. I choose to stay up.



You Sir, do not understamd the struggle <\3  

I have had about 5hours of sleep in the past 3 days


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 26, 2014)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Well at least its sensible



Is there a reason that isn't?


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 26, 2014)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Well at least its sensible
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



that sucks


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Nov 26, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> Is there a reason that isn't?




Sorry i think im misunderstanding... a reason what isnt what??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> that sucks



Yup yup


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 26, 2014)

"Would there be a bad reason for cleaning?"


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Nov 26, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> "Would there be a bad reason for cleaning?"



Hmmm...

I feel the need to think of a witty response, but 

A) im braindead

B) seriously tho nothing ever needs to be not cleaned.


----------



## Leela (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't know if anyone else experiences this, but I seem to have 'insomnia cycles', for lack of a better term.

Basically, I have periods where I get hardly any sleep at all. The worst I've ever experienced was the summer of this year, where for about a month a had 2-3 hours sleep per night. It was awful, but I'm very glad it happened when I didn't have school.

The other portion of the time is spent in a good period where I can get as much as 7 hours sleep per night. I have been in a good period for the last few weeks, but I can feel myself slipping into another bad time. I feel like I'm in a 'Purgatory Period' as I like to call it, which is about a week separating the good periods from the bad. In these times, I get about 4-5 hours sleep per night.

I've never encountered anyone else who suffers from insomnia the way I do, so if this seems familiar to anyone, I'd appreciate it if you'd share your experiences :3


----------



## Saylor (Nov 26, 2014)

Leela said:


> I don't know if anyone else experiences this, but I seem to have 'insomnia cycles', for lack of a better term.
> 
> Basically, I have periods where I get hardly any sleep at all. The worst I've ever experienced was the summer of this year, where for about a month a had 2-3 hours sleep per night. It was awful, but I'm very glad it happened when I didn't have school.
> 
> ...


That's kinda how it works for me too. At the beginning of the school year I'd find myself staying up nearly all night because I couldn't sleep, and that lasted for about a month. Now I'm tired pretty much all the time; I'll fall asleep at night almost as soon as I get into bed, so it comes in cycles for me too.


----------



## Leela (Nov 26, 2014)

Saylor said:


> That's kinda how it works for me too. At the beginning of the school year I'd find myself staying up nearly all night because I couldn't sleep, and that lasted for about a month. Now I'm tired pretty much all the time; I'll fall asleep at night almost as soon as I get into bed, so it comes in cycles for me too.



It's nice to see someone has insomnia in the same way I do  

There could be many people like this for all I know, but for everyone I've met until now, they've either had insomnia full-time or not at all, with no in-between.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 26, 2014)

exam time is the worst. my exam's in less than two weeks and the insomnia's starting to kick in.
I think i need to find some relaxing exercises or something to calm your mind because i think the main reason i can't sleep is because I'm stressed. i keep getting heart palpitations  
I find reading helps sometimes.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 26, 2014)

Leela said:


> I don't know if anyone else experiences this, but I seem to have 'insomnia cycles', for lack of a better term.
> 
> Basically, I have periods where I get hardly any sleep at all. The worst I've ever experienced was the summer of this year, where for about a month a had 2-3 hours sleep per night. It was awful, but I'm very glad it happened when I didn't have school.
> 
> ...



this is basically me, but I can function pretty well on minimal sleep tbh

so aside from annoyance at it constantly messing up my sleep schedule, it doesn't bother me too much


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 26, 2014)

I m doing NaNoWriMo, where you write a novel (50,000 words) in 30 days. I have to hit the 50,000 word mark by November 30th. I am at 33,600 words roughly and I need to be at  43,333 to be on track today. So I am 10,000 words behind! In order to finish on time I need to write an average of 3,265 words per day. I want to reach at least 35,000 by tonight. At this rate my stats show I write an average of  1,295 per day and I will finish on December 9th. :S Time to stay up late writing!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 27, 2014)

I always stay up late. It's fun.


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 27, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I always stay up late. It's fun.



not when you do nothing at all which is what you do.


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes, I have bouts of imsomnia.  It sucks.  Like I am soooooo tired, but just cant sleep.  Its so stupid.  But forums like this helps, at least I am not lying in bed staring at the ceiling bored.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 27, 2014)

Leela said:


> I don't know if anyone else experiences this, but I seem to have 'insomnia cycles', for lack of a better term.
> 
> Basically, I have periods where I get hardly any sleep at all. The worst I've ever experienced was the summer of this year, where for about a month a had 2-3 hours sleep per night. It was awful, but I'm very glad it happened when I didn't have school.
> 
> ...



Also chiming in to say this is how it kind of works for me, too.

Except a little more.. extreme, I guess?

I'll go a couple weeks with just 1-4 hours, if anything at all, depending on the night. And then I'll go a week or so "catching up" by sleeping for as long as 14 hours at a time.
Sometimes Boyfriend helps, and I'll nap while he plays on his computer -- some of those nights I can get a solid 5 or 6 hours, some of those nights I wake up and throw hair ties at him until he comes to 'fix' my nightmares. He has his headset on, so I just throw soft things at the back of his head until he realizes I'm awake.

I really enjoy the times I get like 12-14 hours, and not just for that coma-like state I tend to slip into. A lot of my sleep problems stem from PTSD-related nightmares, and those days I go 14 hours at a time, *I just black out*. No nightmares, no dreams, nothing. It's just all black, and it is the best sleep I ever get.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 4, 2014)

Leela said:


> I don't know if anyone else experiences this, but I seem to have 'insomnia cycles', for lack of a better term.
> 
> Basically, I have periods where I get hardly any sleep at all. The worst I've ever experienced was the summer of this year, where for about a month a had 2-3 hours sleep per night. It was awful, but I'm very glad it happened when I didn't have school.
> 
> ...



I agree, sometimes I can sleep fine, and then other times i find myself laying awake for days on end even though im exhausted... Just a couple weeks ago, and again around the time that i posted this i had been awake for my 3rd day straight =_=

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skyfall said:


> Yes, I have bouts of imsomnia.  It sucks.  Like I am soooooo tired, but just cant sleep.  Its so stupid.  But forums like this helps, at least I am not lying in bed staring at the ceiling bored.



And thats why I made it haha about 5am, my boyfriend is sleeeping peacfully beside me, and im spending my second night stating at the cieling. Its so frustrating >.< 

I have been sleeping fine recently though! (And i also feel that recently i relieved a lot of stress that was in my life so prehaps that helped)


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 6, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I always stay up late. It's fun.



Then you clearly do not have to lug your butt to work at 7am regardless of if you slept 8 hours or 2.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ahhh 1:37 am and sleep evades me tonight :')


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 6, 2014)

1:47 AM. I can't sleeeeeeep


----------



## Angelmarina (Dec 6, 2014)

It's 2:25 am here. I usually up until about 4am every night then I don't get up until like 1 or 2pm. I had really bad insomnia last year, which was my first year in college.


The strange thing is that I function better at night...


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 6, 2014)

Okay, crap, it's 4:08 in the morning and I can't sleep. ;-;
This will be fun to deal with on monday I'm sure.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't know if I should sleep or go back to anime. It's like 4 in the morning


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 6, 2014)

6:30am here and i didnt sleep a wink ;( 

On the brightside, im almost finished season one of pokemon (again).

- - - Post Merge - - -



LoveMcQueen said:


> I don't know if I should sleep or go back to anime. It's like 4 in the morning



Obbv. Anime... thats what I do when i cant fall asleep ;P

Sometimes it helps.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Angelmarina said:


> It's 2:25 am here. I usually up until about 4am every night then I don't get up until like 1 or 2pm. I had really bad insomnia last year, which was my first year in college.
> 
> 
> The strange thing is that I function better at night...



I function well at night too, not a bit of drowsyness and im really more creative and even active...

But the next dayy  x.x ....


----------



## Leela (Dec 6, 2014)

Does anyone else have all of their best ideas and creative thoughts when they are about to go to sleep? I sometimes lie in bed for hours bored. When I finally feel like I'm about to drift off, I have some amazing idea for a story or a song, but of course I'm too tired to act on it. Then, the next night when I'm lying there bored again, I realise that I could record that song or start that novel since I'm not doing anything else, but of course I have forgotten the details. Then I have another great idea just as I'm falling asleep, and the cruel cycle continues.


----------



## CR33P (Dec 6, 2014)

lack of sleep can be very bad and in rare cases can leed too death and disorders and disease
adults should get about seven ands kids a lot teens about nine please sleep
i will pray for you


----------



## Oldcatlady (Dec 6, 2014)

Yeye
Who cares about sleep when you can do other things
I forget all my dreams anyway. /sobs


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 6, 2014)

Leela said:


> Does anyone else have all of their best ideas and creative thoughts when they are about to go to sleep? I sometimes lie in bed for hours bored. When I finally feel like I'm about to drift off, I have some amazing idea for a story or a song, but of course I'm too tired to act on it. Then, the next night when I'm lying there bored again, I realise that I could record that song or start that novel since I'm not doing anything else, but of course I have forgotten the details. Then I have another great idea just as I'm falling asleep, and the cruel cycle continues.



Honestly, I start thinking of ideas for stories, like:
"Hey, you know what. I should just think of story ideas.", and that's what happens, ha ha. I write them all down when I feel like I'm going to fall asleep, so in the morning I'll see them.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 6, 2014)

Sometimes when I can't sleep, I set up a makeshift bed on the floor for a change of pace and intense snuggle time with the dogs


----------



## Mango (Dec 7, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> I'm an insomniac by choice. I choose to stay up.



thats not insomnia


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 7, 2014)

Oldcatlady said:


> Yeye
> Who cares about sleep when you can do other things
> I forget all my dreams anyway. /sobs



Yeah, sleep is overrated. It's fun to hallucinate.


----------



## Murray (Dec 7, 2014)

I didn't sleep last night !!


----------



## Mango (Dec 7, 2014)

Murray said:


> I didn't sleep last night !!



are you trying to be an insomniac?


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm not an insomniac, and perhaps the thread should have been named more on the lines of staying up late since there are people with and without an actual sleeping disorder here.  A late night thread is totally helpful, though. 

I find myself having to stay up many nights (for studying, grading, etc.) so it's nice to have a thread that accommodates those that have to stay up late or are unable to sleep.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 8, 2014)

Marmoset said:


> I'm not an insomniac, and perhaps the thread should have been named more on the lines of staying up late since there are people with and without an actual sleeping disorder here.  A late night thread is totally helpful, though.
> 
> I find myself having to stay up many nights (for studying, grading, etc.) so it's nice to have a thread that accommodates those that have to stay up late or are unable to sleep.



I understand there are people with and without the disorder. I personally have it, and honestly think that anybody who submits themself to staying up until 3am,5am, maybe even "pulling an all nighter" is foolish. I dont see the fun in it, but then again I dont get to choose to pass out the next day if I stayed up all night, and probably wont sleep the next night either :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



LoveMcQueen said:


> Sometimes when I can't sleep, I set up a makeshift bed on the floor for a change of pace and intense snuggle time with the dogs



That sounds goos  my cats never want to cuddle


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 8, 2014)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> I understand there are people with and without the disorder. I personally have it, and honestly think that anybody who submits themself to staying up until 3am,5am, maybe even "pulling an all nighter" is foolish. I dont see the fun in it, but then again I dont get to choose to pass out the next day if I stayed up all night, and probably wont sleep the next night either :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I agree. My friends frequently pull all-nighters, and it does affect your health negatively.  I tried it a few times. 0/10 even with sleep the next day I felt off for the rest of the week. Sleep schedules are pretty important. Have you found any methods that have worked for you? (Medication, etc)? My mother actually is diagnosed as an insomniac, but so far nothing has worked for her. I would love to hear any recommendations from the community on this!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 9, 2014)

I usually go do something around the house.

Or if im too exhausted to do anything, just leave the room for a change of scenery.

Sometimes it works other times it doesnt >< Im open to suggestions as well!


----------



## Murray (Dec 9, 2014)

Mango said:


> are you trying to be an insomniac?



no I'm just stating that sleep didn't happen please hold back your wild accusations and assumptions tyvm


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 13, 2014)

No sleep so far tonight!!! Anyone else around  ?


----------



## tokkio (Dec 14, 2014)

oh hello I'm studying for my finals and probably not gonna sleep at all lmao


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 14, 2014)

Im up atm and bored as heck ;P if you wanna chat

- - - Post Merge - - -

Finals are really boring Dx so i cant imagine how you feel


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 16, 2014)

B-b-b-boooorrrreeeedd

If anyone wants to chat feel free to VM me about whatever!! ☆


----------



## Classygirl (Dec 16, 2014)

I just found this, It's 130am here I tend to have always had sleep trouble up all night try to get a few hrs in afternoon early morning like nine tenish if can but glad not just me.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 16, 2014)

Classygirl said:


> I just found this, It's 130am here I tend to have always had sleep trouble up all night try to get a few hrs in afternoon early morning like nine tenish if can but glad not just me.



Yep theres a ton of us (i thought i was alone when i joined the site too)
After watching the TBT sun rise a few times I realized a bunch of people are still actibe through the night.

It helps a bit but admitedly, it probably keeps me awake more often than not ^^;


----------



## Classygirl (Dec 16, 2014)

Insomnia is bad, my medications that make most tired have opposite on me and it's chronic so I typically am on here at late night or playing the game. Being only one up, I like to chat. I don't recommend it on anyone but I always had this and it's not going away so my schedule is always off but I don't mind it anymore. Staying up on purpose I don't recommend I would love to sleep more than a few hrs a week and at night but it's just not my system. I have learned nights can be good, if your really bored I and other some in other TBters seem here or if temporary you can watch a movie see if it helps.

  Me I am usually on here through nights so to other night people welcome. And glad not just me, it helps pass time rather than trying to sleep and not for hours.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm kind of both. If I go to bed at a decent time I have trouble with falling asleep (I mean it will take me _at least_ 3 hours to fall asleep) so I tend to stay up late because of my issues with sleeping. Having tinnitus certainly doesn't help my sleepibg situation either... But there's the rare night where I do go to bed and fall asleep fairly quickly. Meh

anyways hi


----------



## Classygirl (Dec 16, 2014)

To Wishy I read about your boyfriend it is hard when one person has insomnia and in my case the other will pass out cold really early...make me a little glad we aren't living together/married yet because it really annoys him when I get up and go out back porch at what I consider normal time or turn a light on or anything really. Then he's up at 7am wide awake and Imlike ok bed time...lol.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey Natty welcome to the conversation!!

Insomnia IS bad haha! Ive spent whole nights staring at my ceiling while my boyfriend sleeps peacfully beside me.
Sometimes though, he'll suffer with me so it wont be so boring on those nights (tonight being one of them)
I hate taking medication for just that reason, it will be useful for a while and then you grow a tolerance to it,
And it either stops working or you become addicted and cannot manage to sleep with out medicine (which is equally as unhealthy imo)

On a good night I will fall asleep within an hour or two of watching pokemon episodes (i have tons on disk >u<)
On a bad night sleep wont come until around 5 or 6 in the morning, if at all.
The worst I had was staying up 3 days and 2 nights consecutively. Even when im exhausted from not sleeping the night before
I still find it difficult to get to sleep the next night (although most times its achievable)

Hope you guys are able to find some rest tonight!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Classygirl said:


> To Wishy I read about your boyfriend it is hard when one person has insomnia and in my case the other will pass out cold really early...make me a little glad we aren't living together/married yet because it really annoys him when I get up and go out back porch at what I consider normal time or turn a light on or anything really. Then he's up at 7am wide awake and Imlike ok bed time...lol.



Yep, my boyfriend and I have been living together for almost a year and a half now ^^;
It can get frustrating i sometimes just wanna hit him w/ my pillow xD


----------



## Classygirl (Dec 16, 2014)

Haha I did that once, playfully...I mean it was five pm...I know I'm in a different position than him but really come over and just pass out when you've been so busy I haven't seen you. Stay the holiday weekend sleep through it, sleep through movies wake me up at 8 wide awake...I blame his meds for me finding one that would work for sleep would be nice but most bad side effects others my condition just need the right as it's likely connected. If I sleep two hrs max or up days and nights then will have a sleep through the day and be getting up in evening viscous cycle phase  hoping new dr can fix issue with right medicine meant for my issues. 

 Fiance  He is not a good sleep sharer, lol, I guess maybe the age difference if I could get him to stay up now that he has some free time that would be nice. But you come here be awake because this is going to be our life but if it is before midnight and after five I'm going to be up so being with an early bird go go go type is hard but I love him so one day he will hit a middle ground as he is still in college and I'm done with school, and work but that's another story.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah i used to have problems with my bf not being quiet in the mornings when i was getting my first few hours of sleep and he had a full nights rest under his belt so i understand how that could be problematic but you guys will pull through ^^
Hes gotten much better with letting me sleep later, he will just turn on a game or movie quietly until i wake up on my own.
Hopefully your new doctor has some awesome tips for you (and will hopefully get you sleeping and off medication!)

Ive had to fix my sleeping schedual many times, so if youd like some pointers on a regular nights sleep lemme know! It consists of being extremely tired and active ^^;

- - - Post Merge - - -

With that said, im going to go try my hand at sleeping.

I will probably be back in an hour or so though ^^; *sigh*


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 16, 2014)

Wellllll here i am. ;^; why sleep why


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 16, 2014)

stayed up all night again. ;-;
guess i'll be missing school for the billionth time. gah.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 16, 2014)

BlooBelle said:


> stayed up all night again. ;-;
> guess i'll be missing school for the billionth time. gah.



Awh missing school over sleep problems is never good ;c 
Hope youre able to get some rest in!!


----------



## Tessie (Dec 16, 2014)

It's 5 AM and I'm only up this late because I'm studying for my final in 5 hours


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 16, 2014)

Tessie said:


> It's 5 AM and I'm only up this late because I'm studying for my final in 5 hours



Sleep is the best thing to help you prepare for a test, as its when the brain takes things that you studied and actually puts them in your memory. 
you should try to take a nap before your final ^^ i guarentee youll do much better because of it!

Good luck on your tests!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 16, 2014)

Tessie said:


> It's 5 AM and I'm only up this late because I'm studying for my final in 5 hours



well gl, but u shud get an hour of sleep in there, itll make a world of difference trust me (as someone who had 5 hours of exams every day for 5 days in a row)


----------



## biker (Dec 16, 2014)

Since I work all day and have a lot of extra activities at night, when I get home I'm pretty damn tired so no 8D I don't have insomnia. But usually on Friday/Saturday I tend to push myself the later I can because I think it's a waste of life going to bed early when I can enjoy more my leisure time.


----------



## Mango (Dec 16, 2014)

i was up until 6 am today and i woke up at 7:30 sdfffffffffffffffgjhagsjdgfalskdghzxkcjhzsgajsdgjh


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 16, 2014)

Went to bed at like seven in the morning today. DX
Now I need to force myself to either stay up all night or somehow get to bed so that I can go to school. ;-;


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 16, 2014)

I got 5 hours of sleep last night!


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 16, 2014)

I accidentally fell asleep in the living room so I'm not tired at all and It's 2:00 AM. And here I was trying to fix my sleeping schedule, too.. :/


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 17, 2014)

I didnt sleep last night and its 12:30 am

With that- i bid you goodnight.

Good luck on sleeping everyone because tonight I will be a log


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 17, 2014)

An accurate representation of what falling asleep feels like~
*Lies down*
_Hmm... its only 11, I can probably watch a youtube video before I go to bed.
It's only half an hour long, I can watch another.
It's midnight! I should go to bed.
Wait, I have a great idea for a drawing! It will only take like, five minutes.
Wow, that took twenty minutes? Well, it looks awful. I should try again.
Okay, now it's way too late. I could get five hours of sleep if I go to bed now!_ 
*Closes laptop*
_Well, I suppose if I just went on the forums I'd get a bit more relaxed..._
And here I am.

I'm obviously tired.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 17, 2014)

Haha! That sucks , my mind gets very active at night as well, and it is when I come up with most of my art ideas!!
And i feel the same need to get outta bed and get it on paper because i know  that if i manage to fall asleep i will forget ;c


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 18, 2014)

Bump!

3:30 time to re-attempt sleep.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 18, 2014)

It's 3:13 my time and I'm not having a successful time trying to fix my terrible sleeping schedule. It also doesn't help that my favorite person isn't next to me like he has been since August and I won't be next to him until mid January... 

I need sleep.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 18, 2014)

1:27AM


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 18, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> It's 3:13 my time and I'm not having a successful time trying to fix my terrible sleeping schedule. It also doesn't help that my favorite person isn't next to me like he has been since August and I won't be next to him until mid January...
> 
> I need sleep.



Thats horrible! I hope you two are back with each other soon ♡ dont fret ♡

I also hope you manage to sleep w/o them, i have troubles sleeping when my boyfriend isnt home too </3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah.

5am - i forgot to go to bed at 3:30 when i mentioned...

Going now though.

probably...


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 19, 2014)

my mum gets mad bc i stay up until 5am and stuff woops


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 19, 2014)

It's 2.34 AM now. Whooooops.

Got trapped in the vortex that is the internet... 

View attachment 77873


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 20, 2014)

Yaay its only midnight and im beginning to feel tired!!!

This has been an ok week ^^;


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 20, 2014)

yay, winter break! C:
no need to worry about my sleep schedule for two weeks.


----------



## Joy (Dec 20, 2014)

It's only 12:17am pffft I'm usually up till 5
What's keeping me going are my christmas jamz
#jamz4lyfe


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 20, 2014)

okay um i know i said it's winter break but i was expecting i'd go to sleep sometime around midnight since i've been drowsy all day. but lolnope 2 am and i'm still dancing around my bedroom hoping i don't wake anyone up. XD


----------



## oath2order (Dec 20, 2014)

It's 2AM I'm singing to soundtracks and drinking.

This is da life


----------



## Ricano (Dec 20, 2014)

Room for one more?


----------



## tokkio (Dec 20, 2014)

oh man final exams got my sleep schedule all messed up.. I now sleep during the day and am completely restless at night asgdfhdhj


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 20, 2014)

I fell asleep at 4:00 PM and woke up today at 6:00 AM. Hopefully my sleeping schedule has been fixed. The only problem is that It's Winter Break now, It's bound to be broken. Why couldn't I have fixed it when school was actually going on?


----------



## tokkio (Dec 20, 2014)

RetroT said:


> I fell asleep at 4:00 PM and woke up today at 6:00 AM. Hopefully my sleeping schedule has been fixed. The only problem is that It's Winter Break now, It's bound to be broken. Why couldn't I have fixed it when school was actually going on?



hahah same winter break is bound to break many people's sleeping scheds lol


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 20, 2014)

Getting kinda late (not really i guess)

Bump


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 20, 2014)

Hoping I can go to sleep sometime around midnight tonight. Yesterday was the first day of my break, and I ended up staying up until 3 in the morning. ;-;


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 21, 2014)

Woo! I know im staying up for restock ^^


----------



## Coach (Dec 21, 2014)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Woo! I know im staying up for restock ^^



I am too! 3am!


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 21, 2014)

tokkio said:


> hahah same winter break is bound to break many people's sleeping scheds lol



Yeah, I woke up an hour later than usual. Oh, the horror!


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 21, 2014)

I just drug myselfwhen I can't sleep


----------



## ThomasNLD (Dec 21, 2014)

4:30 AM, me thinks I qualify.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 22, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> I just drug myselfwhen I can't sleep



This is ineffective when you do it every night.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 23, 2014)

Beep Boop

1am here ;P heading to sleep shortly  (i hope ♡)


----------



## LaceGloves (Dec 23, 2014)

It's 1am here as well. I just finished a workout and am having trouble falling asleep.

My bad. :'c


----------



## Saylor (Dec 23, 2014)

I was dumb and took naps for most of today so I'm probably gonna be up all night, ah well.


----------



## Piyo (Dec 23, 2014)

Exhausted and can't sleep. I have a busy day tomorrow (or rather, in a few hours). Hurray!


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm worried that I'll sleep in on Christmas morning, gah.
Thinking of taking melatonin, but it always messes me up in the morning. ;w;


----------



## Amichann (Dec 23, 2014)

I have really bad anxiety and stress, which cause me to have terrible troubles falling asleep, so I have to take melotonin every night just to fall asleep for a few hours. 

I usually just sit on my phone when I can't sleep (like now) but that is probably causing me to not sleep even longer. 
If I don't use my phone, I eventually cry myself to sleep due to being so stressed that I can't sleep? 
Very inefficient, I know.


----------



## Amalthea (Dec 23, 2014)

2am here... haven't been able to fall asleep before 3am for the past few nights. It's ruining my sleep schedule! And I have a lot planned this upcoming week, too...



Amichann said:


> I have really bad anxiety and stress, which cause me to have terrible troubles falling asleep, so I have to take melotonin every night just to fall asleep for a few hours.
> 
> I usually just sit on my phone when I can't sleep (like now) but that is probably causing me to not sleep even longer.
> If I don't use my phone, I eventually cry myself to sleep due to being so stressed that I can't sleep?
> Very inefficient, I know.


I have the same problem!! I hate trying to fall asleep because my mind wanders to things that stress me out or make me upset, it's awful  So I stay up trying to distract myself with the internet or with TV... I have to fall asleep listening to TV or a video or something so that I'm not thinking about something else.


----------



## Songbird (Dec 23, 2014)

UGG IT'S MY-TIMEZONE 1:44 am. I can't sleep and it's almost Christmas. I don't want tonight to ruin it, but by the looks of it, it very well could throw off the entire sleep schedule. Sure, lack of sleep can be deadly, but that won't be for a long time. I have a friend who hasn't slept since THANKSGIVING break. I'm not worried. Although, maybe on Christmas I can use this as an excuse to have an extra candy cane. However, I can't do much of anything now. I'm in a full house for the holidays, so I'm surviving off of a small laptop. If I do anything other than this I could wake up the people in this full house. I COULD try and go to sleep, but I got the room with my cousin that really likes something really scary, so whenever I turn to my right, my natural sleeping position, I think of it! This hasn't been a past problem because I haven't been thinking about it seeing her face to face, it's always been us talking about IT over videochat, or Instant Messaging, letters, social media, etc., but we spent a lot of time face to face talking about IT <Oh now it's 1:57 I've spent a really long time trying to type I'm so tired and preoccupied> before we went to bed, so I'm up. Knowing her, I'll be able to ask her in the morning for her bed-with the right facing wall. She'll probably tell me that while it's my bed and even though she's a couple years younger than me she'll lecture me on not having better guest manners with the look she gives when she's having fun and then she'll make a joke, saying yes. <2:01 am>


----------



## MishMeesh (Dec 23, 2014)

my sleep schedule actually hasn't been that bad since I got home for the holidays. I woke up one morning at 7:30 naturally (considering 1pm was my norm before, this was fantastic). But here I am at 4am and I am scared to sleep because I watched Black Christmas (1974) and I can't bring myself to turn off my light.

why do I do this to myself


----------



## Pineapple Bacteria (Dec 23, 2014)

insomniacs, pm me whenever. I jut can't sleep at night. stupid anxiety meds cause insomnia


----------



## WonderK (Dec 23, 2014)

4:12AM. Still awake.


----------



## Songbird (Dec 23, 2014)

I got to sleep at almost 3am, now it's 7am.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Dec 23, 2014)

Just gone midnight here. Officially Christmas eve. 

Merry Christmas fellow insomniacs <3 

Will probably be up for awhile. Watching will and grace while doing a bit of cycling. Feel free to drop me a vm ^^


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Dec 23, 2014)

Lucky!! Christmas eve will not be here until tomorrow for me ;o;
But im so excited! Gonna get some sweet treats going


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Dec 23, 2014)

Aaaaand I'm still awake. So tired though. 

If I close my eyes? Lol no, no sleep for you. 

Stupid body and brain :c


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 23, 2014)

I haven't went to sleep in over 24 hours... And I'm no longer tired... >~<
stupid science making me feel less tired when I really should be getting sleep


----------



## Pineapple Bacteria (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm so tired...I'm not tired.


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 23, 2014)

Pineapple Bacteria said:


> I'm so tired...I'm not tired.


Basically... I hate it


----------



## Pineapple Bacteria (Dec 23, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> Basically... I hate it



i know what's even worse is that my mom thought i was up on my phone all night so i'm not allowed to do ANYTHING at night so i'm just on TBT on my ipad


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 23, 2014)

Pineapple Bacteria said:


> i know what's even worse is that my mom thought i was up on my phone all night so i'm not allowed to do ANYTHING at night so i'm just on TBT on my ipad


My mum doesn't really mind. I could be on the Xbox, and as long as I don't annoy her, she doesn't mind...


----------



## Pineapple Bacteria (Dec 23, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> My mum doesn't really mind. I could be on the Xbox, and as long as I don't annoy her, she doesn't mind...



So lucky do you want to PM and stop bumping this thread. On an unrelated note....Bump!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Dec 26, 2014)

I can't sleep x.x


----------



## kazyrock (Dec 27, 2014)

Anyone up ugh


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

I am! What's up?


----------



## kazyrock (Dec 27, 2014)

Disband said:


> I am! What's up?



It's 1:00 AM gosh 
I really am not tired at all.. Just wanting to talk about whatever!


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 27, 2014)

Its 3:36am for me XD I am bored as hell..... I might play Dragon Age soon.... right now my boyfriend is playing it...... MY TURN! XD There is just so many things I want to do....... I have exhausted most threads I go on....


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

kazyrock said:


> It's 1:00 AM gosh
> I really am not tired at all.. Just wanting to talk about whatever!



2:40 here..


----------



## kazyrock (Dec 27, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> Its 3:36am for me XD I am bored as hell..... I might play Dragon Age soon.... right now my boyfriend is playing it...... MY TURN! XD There is just so many things I want to do....... I have exhausted most threads I go on....



I know I wish more people were on! I'm just on my sister's iPad with nothing else to do.. 

Hmm

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have such bad sleep habits ug :,)


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 27, 2014)

I was entertaining him thoroughly over dinner tonight because of my "newness" to the internet/forums. Like how recently I learned how to post spoilers and BB codes and find image sharing websites.... and I learned what "OC" and "bae" meant. XD I am so NEW! He used to go on forums ALL THE TIME so he knows all this stuff..... it made him giggle at my innocence.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kazyrock said:


> I know I wish more people were on! I'm just on my sister's iPad with nothing else to do..
> 
> Hmm
> 
> ...



I am glad you're on though! You're cool!


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

What should we talk about.. :/


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 27, 2014)

PS: Your wishlist giveaway thing - how did that pan out? I posted, but I never heard back. I ended up getting my items elsewhere....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> What should we talk about.. :/



HEY DISBAND!!!!!!


----------



## kazyrock (Dec 27, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> I was entertaining him thoroughly over dinner tonight because of my "newness" to the internet/forums. Like how recently I learned how to post spoilers and BB codes and find image sharing websites.... and I learned what "OC" and "bae" meant. XD I am so NEW! He used to go on forums ALL THE TIME so he knows all this stuff..... it made him giggle at my innocence.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Haha that's so funny! I'm just switching between this forum and Twitter which is all pretty inactive right now..
Oh and why thank you, you're cool too for being here!


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 27, 2014)

I mentioned this in the KK DREAM BIG thread, but have any of you head the KK remixers of real songs on YouTube?


----------



## kazyrock (Dec 27, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> PS: Your wishlist giveaway thing - how did that pan out? I posted, but I never heard back. I ended up getting my items elsewhere....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Oh I don't even know, I didn't see some of the later replies haha sorry!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KiloPatches said:


> I mentioned this in the KK DREAM BIG thread, but have any of you head the KK remixers of real songs on YouTube?



No I havent, that seems pretty cool tho.


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Hello Kilo!


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 27, 2014)

kazyrock said:


> Oh I don't even know, I didn't see some of the later replies haha sorry!



Its okay, Wonder K's giveaway gave be 50 TBT that I used to buy the items I wanted on my wishlist, so, it worked out XD


----------



## kazyrock (Dec 27, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> Its okay, Wonder K's giveaway gave be 50 TBT that I used to buy the items I wanted on my wishlist, so, it worked out XD



Ok good 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Hello Kilo!



Hello Disband!


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

kazyrock said:


> Ok good
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Hello, Everyone! xD


----------



## kazyrock (Dec 27, 2014)

What shall we all talk about XD


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 27, 2014)

Here guys, listen to this to consume your time: 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mnWBTT2LFLE


----------



## kazyrock (Dec 27, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> Here guys, listen to this to consume your time:
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mnWBTT2LFLE



Ooh ok 

- - - Post Merge - - -

HAHA that's so cool! :0


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 27, 2014)

There are TONS of them..... ALLL sorts of songs.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Glad you liked it!


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> Here guys, listen to this to consume your time:
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mnWBTT2LFLE



Sounds good xD


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 27, 2014)

Disband said:


> Sounds good xD



Just something fun. There are better ones.....

- - - Post Merge - - -

That's what I meant by K.K. Remixes of real-life songs though.... no one seemed to care XD


----------



## kazyrock (Dec 27, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> Just something fun. There are better ones.....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> That's what I meant by K.K. Remixes of real-life songs though.... no one seemed to care XD


Haha no I responded saying that sounded cool XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is the best thing ever 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kbN1wh5slnA


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 27, 2014)

Boyfriend is going to bed..... I guess I will join him..... Read a book or something.....


----------



## kazyrock (Dec 27, 2014)

Ok


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> Boyfriend is going to bed..... I guess I will join him..... Read a book or something.....



See ya later.


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 27, 2014)

kazyrock said:


> Haha no I responded saying that sounded cool XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yeahhhh! Stinky was in it!!!!! XD

But what was with the face at the end.....? :S

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bye guys.....


----------



## kazyrock (Dec 27, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> Yeahhhh! Stinky was in it!!!!! XD
> 
> But what was with the face at the end.....? :S
> 
> ...


Bye!, and OH GOSH HAHAHA JUST NOTICED THE FACE AH
Personally, Kiki is my favourite. I didn't see Katt aw


----------



## Cress (Dec 27, 2014)

Um, it's 3 AM. I've been up this late since last Saturday. I played a lot of my new games, broke my 3DS, fixed it, and noticed I've fixed it until the next time I open it. I feel like I'll have to buy a new one soon.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Jan 28, 2015)

Boo. I never show my face here o: which means i have been sleeping.

And now its 2:30. Whoops.


----------



## Prabha (Jan 28, 2015)

I feel dark circles forming under my eyes from lack of sleep.. I just flew out my window a couple minutes ago I think


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 28, 2015)

Decided it was mandatory to stay up until 5am to attend a friend's wedding in an online game.
This lead to my first post here. Hello. ^^


----------



## isebrilia (Jan 28, 2015)

I just finished binge watching No Game No life and it's almost 5am... casual.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 28, 2015)

Studying for Tests and Measurements (Psychological Stats) Midterm that isn't for another two weeks because I am a nerd and bored and I fell a bit behind in my readings...... so...... yeah..... XD


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 28, 2015)

I find that my brain gets the most active during the night. Which is awesome but my body dies.


----------



## Roshan (Jan 28, 2015)

hh


----------

